# Getting a Sog system fitted



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all
Can anyone advise where I can get a Sog system supplied & fitted, I live in the midlands but obviously could travel to someone that installs when we are on the road.

Regards Chetty


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
If you are going to the Peterborough show in April have a chat with Symondspeed otherwise known as the airide people. They sell and fit Sogs. Hope this helps.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Have you considered a DIY job? I am not a DIY'er, but I did have a go and managed to fit it in just over an hour. As long as you have a hole drill, it really is quite easy.
Dennis


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree with DJP. The most difficult bit is building up the courage to drill the hole.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

How useful is a sog what is their advantage ?

Aido :?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

When we were in Germany last year we visited the factory and had a look at them. There is a stellplazt on site they will fit it while you wait.We didn't go for it.We have a second cassette as we like the France Passion stop over, So we could end up with a smelly one in the van for a day or two.I would go for it if you have the C200 they remove the air presser valve. But some of the others they put a hole in the pouring spout.I have spoke to people that say they leak when you empty them.still worth considering that. Good Luck Bob.


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Sog DIY*

Thanks Dennis, Rowley
I'm a bit reluctant to attempt DIY, not just drill the hole but wiring the fan up to the vans 12v system, although you both seem to think it;s easy enough. Please come back to me with your thoughts.

Regards Chetty


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with the others who say it is easy.

With past bad experiences with so called professional fitters/installers, I do all the installations now myself, including fitting a Alden Tracking solar panel, Air-ride suspension, Gaslow System, just to name a few, it may take me a lot longer but that way I know that it is done properly, know-one cares about your precious motor-home more than you do.
Paul


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I found the C200 swivel cassette much easier to modify than the C2. On the C2 the cassette has to be modified and that was a bit fiddly, (but did not leak like someone else found). The design of the coachbuilt motorhome also did not leave much room for the hose to locate into when the door was closed. If you have the C200 then that is very straightforward. On the Adria Twin I was fortunate that the electrical connection was easy to reach and there was plenty of room for the pipe and cable to locate when the door closed. If you are near Chesterfield I could see how easy it would be to fit it on your model of motorhome. It is certainly worth fitting and I wouldn't mind giving you a hand to fit it.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Easy-peasy to fit.

Except that I did not go all the way!

I discovered that there was an external vent system down through a flexible pipe in the floor. It is an optional part of the C200 system.

I used the fan from the kit to blow the noxious fumes down through that rather than cut a hole for the filter assembly.

Had I known about the vent before I started to fit it then I would have saved myself eighty quid and done the job for virtually nothing using a 12V computer fan and a small microswitch from my box of bits'n'bobs.

Hey ho!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

pippin


have I got said bit on my van??

wilse


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Paul, after seeing some of the jobs I have paid quite highly for, apart from a tow bar I now do all the installations myself.

The first drill hole through the roof, I think is probably the worst, but you soon get over it.

Take you time, I quite often make a cup of coffee and relax in the van whilst in the middle of such work. Wouldn't wont the wife thinking it's to easy. 
My only advice apart from taking your time, is double, triple check your measurements before drilling. 

Roy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Had ours done by Geoff Cox in Denby, Derby, our dealer, very neat job and not that expensive, but then not alot they do is that expensive we have found. Give them a ring and ask for Gavin 01332781562

Hope this helps, we didn't fancy DIY on it either but we did manage the nature pure water filter ourselves and that has been a godsend and works well too. 

Mandy


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> My only advice apart from taking your time, is double, triple check your measurements before drilling.
> 
> Roy


Good advice Roy, I cant agree more. also read the instructions very carefully, then read them again & possibly again
Paul


----------

